# Форум для размышляющих > Другое >  Вы курите?

## mora

Воть честно, просто хочу узнать сколько лапок на квадратный мегабайт здесь втягивает в себя никотин 
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Nabat

Нет, зато пьем и занимаемся незащищенным сексом.

----------


## Unity

Хи!.. ^_^
 Я ещё могу хоть как-то понять логику самцов: потереть отросток с «сенсорной панелью» на его конце, перевозбудить нейронные цепи, получить «Награду» с стороны природы за свои старания и работу тазом в виде микро-Дозы эндорфинов в кровь. Словно укол героина — но эффект оргазма гаснет ну и блекнет уже через миг...

Но не понимаю логику прекрасной половины рода человеческого: побыть... фетишем? «Иконой»?.. Просто смирно постоять (лежать иль сидеть) несколько минут, в себе ощущая инородное тело, кое утоляет зуд в своих гениталиях посредством тебя... Дождаться «инъекции» чуждой генетической материи... И на этом всё. Каков в этом смысл?.. Большинству ведь женщин, увы, достаются партнёры-эгоисты, коих вовсе не волнует экстаз у парнёрши. Именно женщина рискует Подцепить беременность (словно бы Болезнь), вытерпеть все ужасы развития в себе человеческого эмбриона, а после — жестоко травмироваться в кошмаре родоразрешения (и неважно даже: Кесарево или же «естественно»).
Всё — ради чего?
Ради осознания, что именно ты — объект вожделения?..
Именно то Средство, посредством коего самцы справляют нужду?..

----------

